# New Member "thespa! "



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I would like to introduce all of you to one of MassCops newest members "thespa!" aka Dave.

Dave was kind enough and offered to host MassCops through his company http://www.the-spa.com/ though at the time a change in hosting providers is not needed he informed me of some special offers for police agencies and their members.

So if your department needs a web host or you need internet access why not give them a try.

the spa! online services
654B New Ludlow Road
South Hadley, MA 01075
Tech Support413) 539-9818
Greenfield Tech Support: 223-9818
Tech Support for outside of wmass 888-796-9438
Fax: (413) 534-7058
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------

